# Interesting question



## scyane (Mar 19, 2009)

Hello everyone, except the Westside shopping and leisure center, does there somebody know any project which is built on a road (like motorway, ring road around a city)?


----------



## The Lambton Worm (Nov 10, 2009)

There's some sort of shopping area built over the top of the A1M in Hatfield, Hertfordshire, England.

http://www.sabre-roads.org.uk/wiki/index.php?title=Hatfield_Tunnel


----------



## nerdly_dood (Mar 23, 2007)

There are numerous overpriced restaurants built over highways in Spain, but this is unheard of in Virginia.


----------



## He Named Thor (Feb 15, 2008)

Yes. In Illinois, on the tollways, there are rest areas built over the tollway. They are called "Oasis'" and are essentially scaled down shopping malls. They contain restaurants and a few other shops, along with bathrooms and gas stations. 










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illinois_Tollway_oasis

They are also probably the most modern rest areas in the U.S.

Probably not exactly what you were looking for, but it's the closest I could think of in the U.S.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

How about the FDR Drive in Manhattan?


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

And I thought Osaka was awesome for having an expressway thru a building.


----------

